# "I Love Lucy"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think this is one of the most brilliant comedies television has ever seen. It actually makes me laugh and it's so well acted!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The intro music is great too!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Whoops, double post. Must have hit wrong button.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like "I Love Lucy" but my favorite television comedy is "The Honeymooners."


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I like "I Love Lucy" but my favorite comedy is "The Honeymooners."


I don't think I've heard of that!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't think I've heard of that!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

There was a Swedish version:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I like "I Love Lucy" but my favorite television comedy is "The Honeymooners."


There was a Swedish version of the Honeymooners that was really popular about a tram driver in Gothenburg:






When it was I thought it was extremely similar to The Flintstones.

Later I heard there was a Polish sitcom that was also very similar to The Flintstones about a tram driver in Warsaw:






There is a Dutch and Norwegian version too.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

lucy and the honeymooners were original... "to the moon Alice" and "you got 'splainen to do Lucy" my kids dog is named after Lucy her name is Lucy....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> When it was I thought it was extremely similar to The Flintstones.
> 
> Later I heard there was a Polish sitcom that was also very similar to The Flintstones about a tram driver in Warsaw:


The Flintstones was inspired by the Honeymooners:


> Hanna and Barbera were frequently touchy about the notion that they were ripping off The Honeymooners when conceiving of The Flintstones. (Reportedly, Jackie Gleason thought of suing but decided against it when considering what it would mean to be the man who took Fred Flintstone off the air.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I always loved this one from I Love Lucy:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


>


I like that one. Here is Ralph and Ed doing it:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I Love Lucy has some of the best physical comedy and comic timing ever put to screen. There are elements that are extremely dated and sometimes problematic today (Philip Morris product placement being one of the most obvious). The Vitameatavegamin routine is rightly praised as one of the series' best moments. I would also recommend the episode where Lucy visits The Brown Derby in Hollywood.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I've always thought it ironic that the production company, Desilu, owned by Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball, was also responsible for The Untouchables, possibly the most violent and polarizing U.S. television series of the 1950s and '60s. (Of course I bought the entire series on DVD).






Also memorable theme music:






P.S. Desilu additionally produced the original Star Trek television series. Ball was credited for being a remarkably astute businesswoman.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

ldiat said:


> lucy and the honeymooners were original... "to the moon Alice" and "you got 'splainen to do Lucy" my kids dog is named after Lucy her name is Lucy....


My cats are named Lucy and Ethel! Lucy has spots, much like the polka dotted outfits that her TV namesake wore, and Ethel is grey and a tiny bit plump, also like her namesake!


----------

